# Pamous Movie Star



## Cryozombie (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know what to make of this show.  I understand its a parody of Japanese Television shows... but its SO bizzare...

Gorgeous Tiny Chicken Machine Show


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 2, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> I don't know what to make of this show.  I understand its a parody of Japanese Television shows... but its SO bizzare...
> 
> Gorgeous Tiny Chicken Machine Show


It wouldn't been so bizarre if they had'nt that intermission during the pizza delivery sequence. :lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 2, 2009)

What I'd like to know is ...

...

... did you just spontaneously find this ... ah ... fine piece of entertainment, or was it sent to you?

Can I have the last few minutes of my life back please?

See folks? If Obama can get Jeremy Iron work these days, ANYONE can werk! :lol: :uhoh: :anic: :barf:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 2, 2009)

There are THREE SEASONS of it on Hulu.com

I found it at random.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 2, 2009)

That's just weird.  Wonder what they're smoking in Japan these days.


----------

